# E-Sport, interessant oder langweilig?



## Gamer090 (22. November 2017)

Hi  zusammen

Seit ich das unten eingefügte Video gesehen habe in dem es um das Opening für die diesjährige LoL Weltmeisterschaft, frage ich mich wie das Leben im E-Sport so ist und ob das spielen immer noch Spass macht. Klar ist aber, wenn man es an so ein Event mit seinem Team schafft, dann ist man ganz oben angekommen. Ein Stadion voller Zuschauer die nur kommen um die beiden Teams beim zocken zu zuschauen, dann gibt es noch Musik. 

Für das Gewinnerteam ist es natürlich Grossartig, sie haben nicht nur Preisgeld sondern auch Ansehen gewonnen bei den Zuschauern, selbstverständlich sind sie damit auch berühmt geworden. Doch wenn man Pech hat, gehört man zu Verliererteam und ist nicht nur von sich selber Enttäuscht sondern es kann auch das Ende des Teams sein falls ein oder mehrere das Team wegen der Niederlage verlassen. Es war eben nicht irgendeine Niederlage sondern vor einem grossen Publikum und dann ist die Presse auch nicht weit also geht das ganze noch weiter. 
Die Spieler beider Teams stehen unter einem gewaltige Druck und das kann für jeden Spieler zu viel werden vor so vielen Zuschauern, unglaublich viel Training muss sicherlich auch dahinter sein um nur schon in die Top 10 der Weltrangliste zu landen. 

Für mich bleibt E-Sport interessant aber manche Preisgelder mit mehreren 100'000$ sind einfach zu viel, ausser ich gewinne es.  Es muss einfach Geil sein mit seinem Team bei so einem Event spielen zu dürfen und wenn man dann auch noch die Meisterschaft gewinnt, dann geht ein Traum vieler Spieler in Erfüllung. 
Kommt schon, jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, viele von uns würden gerne dort sein, stimmt's?  

Hier das Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LxwfkcUVeUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie interessant ist E-Sport für euch und wer hat schon mal geplant da einzusteigen, oder ist vielleicht sogar schon drin?


----------



## Two-Face (22. November 2017)

[X]_Ich interessiere mich nicht so sehr dafür_

Eigentlich noch untertrieben, ich interessiere mich _gar nicht_ dafür.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. November 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> [X]_Ich interessiere mich nicht so sehr dafür_
> 
> Eigentlich noch untertrieben, ich interessiere mich _gar nicht_ dafür.



Ach komm, hin und wieder liest du doch eh die News was es da so alles neues gibt stimmt's?


----------



## EyRaptor (22. November 2017)

Du scheinst dich in deinem Text sehr auf die professionelle Seite des e-sports zu beziehen.
Wenn es allerdings um "normales" kompetitives und nicht professionelles e-sport geht, dann bin ich sehr interessiert (wenn auch nicht mehr so sehr wie früher).


----------



## Donner123 (22. November 2017)

Interessiert mich garnicht. Hab noch nie bei nem E-Sport Event zugeschaut im Livestream oder so und teilnehmen werde ich bei sowas sowieso nie.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. November 2017)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Du scheinst dich in deinem Text sehr auf die professionelle Seite des e-sports zu beziehen.
> Wenn es allerdings um "normales" kompetitives und nicht professionelles e-sport geht, dann bin ich sehr interessiert (wenn auch nicht mehr so sehr wie früher).


Ja es geht mehr um das professionelle E-Sport, das "normale" Spielen mit Rängen ist ja nicht sooo speziell und gibt es in vielen Spielen.


----------



## taks (22. November 2017)

1. Bin zu Alt um vorne dabei zu sein ^^
2. Wie bei jedem professionell betriebenem Sport steht da auch einiges an Verzicht & noch mehr an Training dahinter 
3. Ginge das nicht mit meinem Job
4. Ich sitze lieber gemütlich mit nem Bier vor dem PC und spiele meine paar Runden CSS


----------



## Gamer090 (22. November 2017)

taks schrieb:


> 1. Bin zu Alt um vorne dabei zu sein ^^
> 2. Wie bei jedem professionell betriebenem Sport steht da auch einiges an Verzicht & noch mehr an Training dahinter
> 3. Ginge das nicht mit meinem Job
> 4. Ich sitze lieber gemütlich mit nem Bier vor dem PC und spiele meine paar Runden CSS



Gute Argumente  Punkt 2 wäre auch bei mir das grösste Problem, ich habe wegen der Arbeit auch nicht immer Zeit den Hobbys nachzukommen und ob zocken dann so noch als Hobby zählt weiss ich gar nicht.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. November 2017)

Wieso gibts nicht die Option, die im Titel angekündigt wird?

[x] ist wahnsinnig langweilig!


----------



## Two-Face (22. November 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ach komm, hin und wieder liest du doch eh die News was es da so alles neues gibt stimmt's?


Wie so sollt' ich das?
Mich interessiert dieser "Sport" nicht, mich interessieren die Games nicht. CS-Pro war ich nie, Dotta, StarCraft, Lol und wie das ganze Gedöns heißt, waren für mich damals schon nur so interessant, wie ein feuchter Furz.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. November 2017)

Ok ich sehe es schon, das Thema interessiert kaum jemand, dachte das hier im Forum mindestens ein paar User geben würde die daran interessiert sind, tja, dann gibt es wohl kein PCGH E-Sport Team


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. November 2017)

[x] Ich interessiere mich nicht so sehr dafür ( sogar im Quadrat )

Muss jeder selber wissen womit er sein Geld verdient aber ich möchte so meine Zeit nicht verballern und zuschauen / ansehen ist für mich so spannend wie das aufgehen eines Hefeteiges


----------



## Todesklinge (26. November 2017)

Mich interessiert es auch nicht mehr.
Vor vielen Jahren habe ich an regionalen kleinen Meisterschaften teilgenommen und wie zu erwarten, war das Ergebnis entsprechend nicht so gut (für mich).
Das war mit dem ganz alten Counter Strike und Starcraft.

Es ist eben recht unspektakulär, du müsstest eben von morgens bis abends zocken und noch viel wichtiger, viel Aufmerksamkeit auf dich ziehen.
Es ist halt eine reine Show, vor allem bei Counter Strike und so viel besser spielen die Profis auch nicht, der Unterschied ist eben das die es mehr gewöhnt sind.
Habe mir da letztens das erste ESL Counter Strike im Fernsehen angesehen.
Das Spiel mit Ninjas in Pyjamas gegen die anderen da (name vergessen).


Was die Spieler so verdienen ist schon echt gut ( ca. 30.000$ pro Monat).

Vor allem braucht man sehr schnelle Reflexe um damit Glück zu haben und die sind schon vor Jahren gegangen ^^.


----------



## Ion (26. November 2017)

Interessiert mich nicht die Bohne sowas


----------



## Rolk (26. November 2017)

Mich interessiert das ebenfalls nicht die Bohne. Es fängt schon damit an das mich Spiele die heutzutage überwiegend im E-Sport gezockt werden kaum bis überhaupt nicht interessieren...


----------



## azzih (26. November 2017)

Viele Spiele eignen sich imo auch nicht wirklich gut für Zuschauer. PUBG ist beispielsweise für Zuschauer viel zu unübersichtlich und kein Spannungsbogen drin. 
Allerdings hab ich schon öfter bei CS GO Turnieren zugeschaut und früher bei SC2. Gerade Strategiespiele wie SC2 oder AOE2 sind eigentlich ganz interessant zum Zuschauen, vor allem wenn man Kommentatoren hat, die auch was davon verstehen.

Selbst hab ich früher Team Fortress 2 in der ESL gespielt auf recht hohem Niveau. Aber irgendwann hat sich mein Team aufgelöst und dann war vorbei. Heute mit 30 bin ich wahrscheinlich eh zu alt und nicht genug Zeit zum "trainieren".


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2017)

Es klingt ja schön wenn man mit seinem Hobby den Lebensunterhalt bestreiten kann nur investiert man da nicht oft zu viel was dem sozialen Umfeld eher abträglich ist? Quasi fast nur noch ein paar wenige Games bis zum erbrechen zu spielen so diesen unaufhaltsamen Trainingszwang muss man mögen wobei mir dieses Gen völlig fehlt.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. November 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Viele Spiele eignen sich imo auch nicht wirklich gut für Zuschauer. PUBG ist beispielsweise für Zuschauer viel zu unübersichtlich und kein Spannungsbogen drin.
> Allerdings hab ich schon öfter bei CS GO Turnieren zugeschaut und früher bei SC2. Gerade Strategiespiele wie SC2 oder AOE2 sind eigentlich ganz interessant zum Zuschauen, vor allem wenn man Kommentatoren hat, die auch was davon verstehen.
> 
> Selbst hab ich früher Team Fortress 2 in der ESL gespielt auf recht hohem Niveau. Aber irgendwann hat sich mein Team aufgelöst und dann war vorbei. Heute mit 30 bin ich wahrscheinlich eh zu alt und nicht genug Zeit zum "trainieren".


Und wie lange hast du Wöchentlich so ungefähr trainiert?



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es klingt ja schön wenn man mit seinem Hobby den Lebensunterhalt bestreiten kann nur investiert man da nicht oft zu viel was dem sozialen Umfeld eher abträglich ist? Quasi fast nur noch ein paar wenige Games bis zum erbrechen zu spielen so diesen unaufhaltsamen Trainingszwang muss man mögen wobei mir dieses Gen völlig fehlt.


Und genau dieses" Games bis zum erbrechen spielen" hält auch mich zurück, zwar spiele ich bestimmte Games wirklich gerne aber mag auch Abwechslung und hier fehlt mir die.


----------

